# Predict the Record for October/November - MeirtotheWise WINS



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

October
Wed 29 @ San Antonio *W * 
Thu 30 vs New Orleans * L* 


November
Sat 01 vs Portland *W* 
Tue 04 @ New Jersey *W * _(Current high score of 114) _
Wed 05 @ Indiana *W *
Fri 07 @ Chicago *L *
Sat 08 @ Milwaukee *W * 
Mon 10 vs Memphis * W * 
Wed 12 vs Houston *L *(FTR) 
Fri 14 @ Sacramento *W* 
Sun 16 vs Detroit *W * 
Mon 17 @ Utah *L *
Thu 20 vs LA Lakers *L * 
Sat 22 vs Portland *W* 
Tue 25 @ Oklahoma City *W * 
Wed 26 @ Minnesota *W *
Fri 28 vs Miami *L 11-6*
Sun 30 vs New Jersey

Even though we might not be the same in scoring, choose a high score for the month as a potential tie breaker. Ties are stupid. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

11-7. High score will be 120.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

I'm going with 12-6 with the highest total being at 113...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

I'll go with 13-5 and a high score of 114.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Basel owned this. Won the last 2 dating back to last yr.

12-6, high score of 124.


----------



## patburkewhat? (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

12-6 high score of 117.

With this schedule i'd normally be more positive but we're going to need a few weeks to adjust to the point of consistantly doing what we need to do.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

12-6, high score of 115


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Nice to see I have the high score correct so far, and my prediction could still come true with them finishing 13-5.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

I think Basel is gonna win. What a *****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

:biggrin:

That would be 3 in a row.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Basel's done with that loss last night to Miami. You can thank Nash for sitting.


Suns win could make rattler the winner since he has 12-6 and 113. Unless, the Suns score 115, 117, or 124 that night.

If not, and the Suns lose, Meir wins because he's the only one who chose 11-7.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Damn!

Why was Nash out tonight?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Bruised thigh, apparently. They said, he'll play against NJ.

We suck though. We should win games regardless. I hate how reliant this team is on him. I kinda can't wait for the next wave of players in here.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Why would Rattler win? My prediction, and his are both just a point off. (depending on the final score tomorrow)

Wouldn't that be a tie?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*



Seuss said:


> Why would Rattler win? My prediction, and his are both just a point off. (depending on the final score tomorrow)
> 
> Wouldn't that be a tie?


Hm. good point. I guess though to break that, he didn't go over 114? I don't know lol.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Maybe for January, we should start adding highest player points in one game prediction.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Well it makes no difference that you both were a point off, since I won. Muahahahaha!!! ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Damn MEIR! 

(should have saw that coming)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

rep Meir if you haven't for winning. It won't let me. At least it's something. 


Oh, yeah, Meir, it's on this week. Skins vs Ravens.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Thx for the reps ^_^

Btw, Skins are probably going to get smoked by the Ravens next week >_> They're just playing so ugly on the offensive side that the defense is on the field for much too long.


----------

